# Beaufort, SC



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey all,

I have recently graduated from USF (finally!!!) and over the course of the next few months, I am traveling to and fishing as many places as I can afford. Next on my list is Beaufort, SC. I visited very often when I was a kid, but fished mostly from docks. This go around, I will be taking my poling skiff. 

Any and all advice is appreciated. I will be fishing every style; arti's, bait, and fly. I'm open to tons of options, and I will be staying at a house with a dock on Distant Island.

PM me if you care to reveal some secrets.


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

How far is that from Dataw isl? ,y ex's grandma lived out there and since you have a boat I would DEFFINITELY try Jenkins Creek it was CRAWLING with redfish the last time I was there but bring your bug spray especially in the evening


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

I'd like to see what people have to say about Beaufort, too. I am considering a move there within the next two years. TFG, be sure to post a report when you get back.

Pete


----------



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

Levi...Jenkins Creek isn't too far, I'll have to look at the creek systems to see the easiest way to get there.

Seeingred...I plan on it. I have almost two weeks to get together a plan of attack.


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

I was looking at the map and you could go in the back way from the very back of cowan creek and fish to the mouth of jenkins if you have a low boat the bridge to Dataw is only about 3 feet above the water on high tide and on the negative lows it goes dry


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

Definitely fish broad river if you feel like catching redfish. Lady's island is good also but there you have to know where the fish are, in broad river you can catch reds on almost any flat or bank. Look in the short grass at hightide for tailers and at midtide blindcast to points and grass then at lowtide look for schoolstimes blind cast because the water is so dirty sightfishing can be difficult. Pm me if you have any questions.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

You Got PM


----------



## TampaFlyGirl (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for the replies and PM's. Looks like the trip has been postponed...sounds like fishing will be better later in the year anyway. 

I will be heading to the Keys this weekend instead.

I'm sure I'll do a write up when I get back.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Man, that sucks about your trip getting postponed, but I have to think a trip to the Keys might ease the sting a little. I may try to to get down there this summer for some "Research and Development" and will report back if I find anything interesting.


----------

